# freebsd-update problems



## netrookie (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a customized kernel in my freebsd, and i have read the handbook about freebsd-update, how can i use this command to 
upgrade my customized kernel?
seeems i can't use freebsd-update to upgrade my base system to 
freebsd 8.0-current? it's said freebsd-update can only be used to
RELEASE or RC, I often use build world to uprade the kernel,
but seems freebsd-update is more easy?


----------



## zeiz (Sep 6, 2009)

```
I often use build world to uprade the kernel
```
Probably it's a typo, since "make buildworld" doesn't upgrade a kernel. 
IMHO freebsd-upgrade takes too long so I prefer to upgrade by conventional way that is quite easy:

```
# csup -L 2 /root/standard-supfile #(where tag=. or tag=RELENG_8 if I want 8.0-STABLE)
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
..................... long enough
# make buildkernel KERNCONF=<CUSTOM or whatever it's called>
.....................
# make installkernel KERNTCONF=<CUSTOM or whatever it's called>
.....................very fast
# reboot #(to single user mode)
# fsck
....................usually very fast
# mount -a -t ufs
# mergemaster -p
....................usually very fast
# cd /usr/src
# make installworld
....................fast
# mergemaster
....................could be long but same step is in freebsd-upgrade procedure
# reboot
```
That's it. I prefer to do everything in single user mode or at least from console.
I have custom kernel too so I have the line in /etc/make.conf:

```
MODULES_OVERRIDE= linux sound/sound sound/driver/emu10k1 ext2fs ntfs msdosfs zfs zlib
```
since all the other kernel modules are useless for me but what is useful is already in kernel config file.
There is probably a mess now with -current because 9-current is comming and both tag=. and tag=RELENG_8 installed 8-beta3 for me but that may be changed any day.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 6, 2009)

When doing major upgrades (like 6.4 to 7.2), it might be preferable to use `# mergemaster -Fi` instead of `# mergemaster`. The -F flag updates files that only differ by the the Id, and -i automatically installs files that aren't there. This saves a lot of time.

Update: Using the -jn flag also speeds up the build process.


----------



## danger@ (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally, you can update only to RCs and RELEASEs with freebsd-update(), but in case of 8.0, there are update targets for BETAs too; for example: `# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.0-BETA3`. Please note, that with freebsd-update you can only update GENERIC kernel.

You may also want to wait some short time, as BETA4 is now in progress.


----------



## zeiz (Sep 7, 2009)

BETA-4? I used to read that after BETA-3 RC1 was expected. BETA-3 feels already pretty good. What's not ready?
BTW in UPDATING RELENG_8 was anounced long ago, is it possible already to stick with 8-STABLE? I tried to rebuild using RELENG_8 but it shows BETA-3 anyway.


----------



## jrick (Sep 7, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> BETA-4? I used to read that after BETA-3 RC1 was expected. BETA-3 feels already pretty good. What's not ready?
> BTW in UPDATING RELENG_8 was anounced long ago, is it possible already to stick with 8-STABLE? I tried to rebuild using RELENG_8 but it shows BETA-3 anyway.



I rebuilt a few days ago when I saw that it was updated to BETA4, and I am tracking RELENG_8.

Check /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh to see what version you currently have downloaded. If you are up to date, it should say BETA4.


----------



## zeiz (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes! I just rebuild the system again and it shows BETA-4 now.


----------



## danger@ (Sep 7, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-September/051801.html


----------

